# Scarby Reefs - Sat 13/1/07



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Will be heading out to do some drifts for Squire, Sweeties, Cod, Bream, etc on Saturday morning with young Nabs and his old man. We will be drifting around the "L" reef at Scarborough. Planning on meeting at about 4am. Am just trying to work out the best launch site for the area.

If anyone else is interested in coming as well, the more the merrier  Just post up here so we know if we have to wait for anyone.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok... Meet at 4am at Jamieson Park (UBD Page 82, ref A8). - See pic

There appears to be sand there to launch from, and the park will let us get everything ready easily. Theres also parking for us all there.

Should be all rigged and ready to launch pretty quickly hopefully.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi-Yo said:


> Did ya end up getting your yak up from Sydney Dan?
> 
> looking forward to the report and pics


It's not so much a yak, as more a canoe  
15ft fibreglass canoe (See pic). It's relatively stable, and paddles pretty well. Got some plans for some decent mods to it, but will be slowly happening...

Just in the process of getting it all setup. Putting rod holders in it tonight (Started last night, but realised loud drilling at 9:45pm is bad) ready for Saturday.

Hopefully there will be some good results to post....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishin_Dan said:


> It's not so much a yak, as more a canoe


Dan thats a SIK [sit in kayak] and looks the goods mate.

meoldchina uses a SIK and his posts would be a good source of ideas for fitting out


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

looking forward to the report following this one guys,

hopefully you get onto a few pinkies


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck all.

Can't make it this time. I have left plenty of fish for you all though. I am looking forward to some productive reports.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Mind is willing, Flesh is weak. Have a great day.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

:shock: Hope its not too windy out there.....


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Just thinking the same thing :evil: Mal


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

It was windy enough that we didnt go to the reefs... :roll:

Instead we went up Cabbage Tree Creek.

Got busted up by something very hard and very fast into a sunken tree... Got a bream of about 30cm to the side and forgotten to loosen the drag after spraying the reel down yesterday... Lost him at the side 

Managed 2 more bream. One went 23.5cm to the tip, the other about 15cm..

Nabs's old man scored 2 catties, and Nabs dropped a couple of bream.

Other than that, was a leasurly paddle. Have found out a few things I want to do now, and the rod holders worked perfectly 

As Dr Claw once said "Next time gadget.... Next time!"


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Ended up in cabbage tree myself for nada. Original plan was to troll out through the chanel & then flick some sp's at the rock wall at shorncliff. But was a bit rough, actually backed off a bit later on. Glad the yak went well. Mal


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

bushwoodboy said:


> Ended up in cabbage tree myself for nada. Original plan was to troll out through the chanel & then flick some sp's at the rock wall at shorncliff. But was a bit rough, actually backed off a bit later on. Glad the yak went well. Mal


You were'nt one of the 476,928 people we saw kayaking past in groups of about 8 where you?

We were the bright yellow tub and the double Viking

(Probaby all trying to retrieve lures from mangroves)


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

No not a member of the sandgate canoe club. I've got a lime & yellow swing. I'm sure I would have recognised your beast if I had seen it.  Mal


----------

